# 5-htp...anybody try it? your results please.



## take_no_bull (Nov 13, 2007)

I imagine this subject has been cover often before, but its worth going over. Who has tried 5-htp? were there any benefits? I searched yahoo and yahoo ''answers''....there is a lot of positive feedback on the effects it has on reducing depression and anxiety. Supposedly it raises the seratonin levels in your brain and you feel calmer and in a good mood. Tomorrow i will be going to a natural food store and buying a bottle..try it out for a month.


----------



## take_no_bull (Nov 13, 2007)

soooo.....nobody has any experience or comments on this subject?


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

I used to take it. I never noticed any effect whatsoever, so I eventually stopped.


----------



## mcnabj (May 21, 2005)

I tried it for some time. 3-4 weeks. I think it made my anxiety worse. :con :wtf


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ive tried Primaforce 5htp and did nothing for me. could be the brand and strength but I found other supplements more helpful.


----------



## stargazer8 (Jun 6, 2008)

I've been taking 100mg of it once a day for about two weeks now...I haven't noticed a difference.


----------



## semperviren (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes, I think it has helped me. I take three 75 mg. capsules an evening. On the days I forget to take it, I notice more negative thoughts and stressful feelings. 

More background: I took Zoloft for several years to treat depression. I think the depression masked my social anxiety, and the Zoloft helped both. I decided to wean off meds, and have since noticed my SA rearing its ugly head. The 5-HTP is not a total cure for SA, but I do think it's helping my mood, which affects SA.


----------



## childofsolitude (Mar 30, 2008)

I've been taking it for a few weeks now and I can't say I've noticed a dramatic difference. I don't think it does anything for my anxiety but I have noticed a slight change in my mood.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I've taken it the past few days, and my mood's been pretty bad since yesterday. 

I have, however, fallen asleep without too much trouble 2/4 nights (the other two I was really stressed out and didn't bother going to bed), which is kind of miraculous for me.


----------



## drarum (Aug 7, 2008)

I take Nature's Way Mood Aid, which has 5-htp. I think the supplement as a whole helps me out, but it has other stuff like St John's Wart too so I can't really attribute all of it to 5-htp.


----------



## Traeynne (Mar 2, 2008)

i'm going to try it, starting tonight. i actually found a full bottle in my medicine cabinet, so i figured i might as well try. there doesn't seem to be much to lose.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I have found it helpful. 50mg a day should be enough for most people, maybe too much could cause anxiety?

I only take 25 mg to supplement my partially pooped out low dose of Lexapro (5mg), this helps me... I have definitely noticed good improvement and I am going to continue taking it.

Its best to take at night as it can cause drowsiness (helps sleep).

http://www.raysahelian.com/5-htp.html


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I don't remember the dose I've taken but It's helped me. I definitely feel a difference. Take on an empty stomach.

Sorry, I took L-tryphtofan though, not 5 htp.


----------



## nunni (Sep 12, 2008)

I have taken it for three weeks don't think it is really helping me.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Beggiatoa said:


> I don't remember the dose I've taken but It's helped me. I definitely feel a difference. Take on an empty stomach.


 :ditto


----------

